# What thickness aluminum for boat floor?



## scrib

Thinking of putting an aluminum floor in my new jon boat but I'm not sure what thickness of aluminum sheet to get. The hull is .100 but I would think the floor would not need to be as thick. The ribs of the boat are spaced every 12". Any idea what I should look for? .080,.063??? Trying to keep it as light as possible, but strong enough not to flex when my big butt steps on it. Thanks.


----------



## reel

I would think the floor would have to be thicker than the hull because a big butted foot would exert much more pressure than water. The hull is also supported along 4 edges.

My suggestion would be treated plywood or planks. But only where you walk and have it removable for cleaning.

Per previous posts, aluminum and treated wood could interreact.

...


----------



## Jason6644

Reel is right, there is much more pressure per square inch when you are standing. If you use plywood, it will also deaden the sound when you walk across.

J


----------



## Header

Plywood with carpet will also treat your feet better when on the cold water, tis a bit warmer.


----------



## scrib

I had planned to carpet the aluminum if that's what I used. Guess I'm just trying to keep weight to a minimum. I recently recarpeted my father-in-law's boat and it had aluminum floors that I don't think were as thick as the hull, but I could be wrong.


----------



## misfit

if you're set on aluminum,you can get by with light gauge material by adding dense foam between the ribs for support and added floatation.my boat is 27 years old and done that way with 1/4 inch ply on top of it,from the factory,and i have no problem with it supporting my 240 pounds 
i removed the plywood last year when i recarpeted,and still have no problems. 
the aluminum in mine is very thin,about like aluminum roof flashing.plywood would be much cheaper and not add that much weight.1/2 inch should be sufficient,with the rib spacing in the boat.you could even go thinner with the foam support below.


----------

